

ScriptRock - We are (on) the Robots - scriptrockalan
http://blog.scriptrock.com/we-are-on-the-robots

======
stuartmemo
You should put a link to your main site from your blog! I had to manually
remove the "blog" part from the url. It was traumatic.

~~~
8ig8
Here's the link and intro I copied from their FAQ:

<https://scriptrock.com/>

> We help you automate the testing that is usually performed manually by
> technology staff when making changes to desktops and servers. The result is
> an automated test suite that runs 100's of tests per minute against your
> applications, systems and infrastructure.

------
BrianGaffney
Are there any other cool non-enterprisy areas that you're looking to expand
into?

Mission critical stuff like aircraft and SCADA systems could surely benefit
from an automated testing process.

~~~
mbaukes
Hi there, Thanks for the comment! SCADA is a rarer use case but one that we
are working towards.

------
scos506
Pretty cool.

So you can check that the robot's brain is set correctly before turning it on?

------
cheyne
Thats sweet. Not just a tool for enterprise

------
schappim
I want to buy a script rock.

------
mbaukes
Asimov would be proud!

------
shengyeo
Awesome!

------
andrewyang
nice...

